# Kidney Stone



## Don M. (Sep 30, 2016)

Generally, my health is very good...Outside of a doctor visit a couple of years ago, to verify a bit of hip arthritis, I just go in for the annual Medicare Wellness visits, and the annual vision and dental checkups.  All that changed a couple of nights ago.  I woke up about 3AM, Tues, morning with the worst pain I think I've ever had, and nausea.  After pacing the floor and "talking" to the stool for a couple of hours, I had an ambulance ferry me to the hospital.  They ran me through the X-Rays, and MRI routines, and started doping me up with the IV.  Somewhere around Noon, I think I passed a Stone...almost passed out from the pain.  Then, within a couple of hours, it was almost as though nothing had happened.  Then, Wed. morning, still feeling great, I went to a specialist, who wants me in for a bladder scan in late Oct, to see if there are any more stones.  Wednesday, I sat down for Supper, and ate a bit of mixed vegetables, and a bite of meat and potatoes, and within minutes, the pain/nausea was back.  We rushed back to the hospital, and they hooked me back up to the IV's, etc., and it was almost midnight before the pain subsided.  They gave me some Oxy pills and nausea pills, and told me to take them every 8 hours, with only a small portion of food.  

Today, I feel good again, albeit a bit weak from lack of food for a couple of days, and I had a couple of poached eggs with the pills this morning, and so far, so good.  One more round of pills and by Suppertime, I should be able to try a moderate regular meal.  

Bottom line...if you imagine the worst pain you can think of....then Double that...that's what a kidney stone can feel like.


----------



## IKE (Sep 30, 2016)

I've had three kidney stones and I can attest to the intense pain involved, unfortunately I was unable to pass them on my own.

The first one was back in the mid 80's and it was removed the 'old school' way by making 8" incision on my left side, the other two were in the 90's, about ten years apart, and removed by the ureterospy & laser lithotripsy technique by entering through the penis. 

I sincerely hope you have or will pass the stone on your own Don.


----------



## jujube (Sep 30, 2016)

Did they verify it was a _kidney_ stone?  Your symptoms sound like gall stones. 

I've had both.  Luckily, I never had to pass the kidney stone......it was too big to pass and it took three lithotripsies to smash it to dust.  

The gallbladder attacks were awful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2016)

I never had a kidney stone, but I've heard from many that the pain is intense.  Sorry you had this problem Don and hope you don't have any more stones in the future.  Glad you're feeling better and you continue to heal.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes,Don the pain is unbearable. Years ago my hubby came home early from work because of the pain. I actually though he was going into shock because of it. He also passed the stone and has not had a problem since. I hope you will continue to feel better and will not have anymore problems.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 30, 2016)

That sounds excruciating and I hope that's the last of it for you.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 30, 2016)

Sorry you had to go through this.  It sounds so painful.  I hope they don't come back for you.

Did the Doctor tell you to increase your water intake?  The leading cause of kidney stones is lack of water.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hope you're feeling better, Don. I've never had one, thank goodness, but know folks who have and they too ended up seeking treatment in the hospital. You've confirmed what they said that the pain is awful.


----------



## Carla (Sep 30, 2016)

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 30, 2016)

Congratulations Don-you now know what labor feels like. Had a kidney stone in June and it was so exactly like labor that I was almost surprised to not have a beautiful little bundle of joy when it was over lol. I (thankfully) did not have the nausea symptom-just the pain,that I knew had to be a kidney stone. My son had, just a couple of months before,been through a couple of bouts with a stone that they said was far too large for him to pass (almost 9mm) but one day while working his field job inspecting power poles,he stepped into the woods to "use the restroom" and plunk! he heard and saw it hit the ground. Caused him no pain at all. Saved him a lot of money as out here in the rural area where we live,all we have is a mobile unit that comes around on a rotating basis and performs the laser technique. It had just been here so he was going to have to wait for it`s next "trip".


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 30, 2016)

Sorry you had to go through that.  I hope it's over with.  I have had a severe kidney infection that was the worst pain I ever had and imagine yours was probably even worse, ouch!!


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 30, 2016)

Don -  That's one bullet I hope to dodge.  So far so good.  Sorry you are having to suffer thru this.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 30, 2016)

Glad you survived son. They tell me childbirth for men...yup


----------



## HazyDavey (Oct 1, 2016)

Glad you're doing better Don. Sorry to hear what you went through, that's sounds really awful/painful. Hoping you stay on the mend, better days to you.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 1, 2016)

Update...feeling much better yesterday, and this morning....finally able to eat again and get some strength back.  Now, I know what a woman must feel like when she goes into labor.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2016)

Sorry you had to go through  this -- sounds awful.  Is the stone gone now?  Do you still have to go in for more tests?


----------



## Don M. (Oct 1, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Sorry you had to go through  this -- sounds awful.  Is the stone gone now?  Do you still have to go in for more tests?



Everything seems to have settled down.  I've got my appetite back, and ready to get back to the normal routine.  I have to go to the Urologist later in Oct., to see if there is any evidence of more stones.  If so, he says there are several ways to get rid of them...none of which sound too drastic.  For now....all seems OK.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 2, 2016)

Don M. said:


> Everything seems to have settled down.  I've got my appetite back, and ready to get back to the normal routine.  I have to go to the Urologist later in Oct., to see if there is any evidence of more stones.  If so, he says there are several ways to get rid of them...none of which sound too drastic.  For now....all seems OK.



Glad to hear it!


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 21, 2016)

Hope, you are OK now, Don.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Comparing kidney stone pain to labour pain is justifiable, I experienced both, but while with childbirth pain you know it must end soon, in the second case you usually fear that it'll never end. That's, at least, how I felt.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 21, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> Hope, you are OK now, Don.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Comparing kidney stone pain to labour pain is justifiable, I experienced both, but while with childbirth pain you know it must end soon, in the second case you usually fear that it'll never end. That's, at least, how I felt.



Yup, all is well for the past 3 weeks.  I go in next Friday for some tests to see if there is any more "gravel" in my system....but so far, no more problems.  I can't recall ever having such pain, for such a long time, and this was the first time I've been in an ambulance....but, at my age, I guess I'm lucky.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2016)

Don, I'm glad you've been feeling better, hope the tests come out in your favor.


----------



## Victor (Jul 27, 2017)

How do you get through all this with an upbeat optimistic attitude?

I had one taken out yesterday, am feelingfine but very worried because the doc wants more tests done
for possible tumors


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 27, 2017)

Hope you are on the mend.


----------



## Katybug (Jul 27, 2017)

I've heard it's a nightmare, Don, and glad it's behind you.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 27, 2017)

Victor said:


> How do you get through all this with an upbeat optimistic attitude?I had one taken out yesterday, am feelingfine but very worried because the doc wants more tests done for possible tumors



It's been about 10 months since I had the "stone" problem, and I haven't had any further problems in that area....but, I now drink a lot more water every day.  I did have a small skin cancer develop on the side of my nose a couple of months ago, but I had that taken care of earlier this month, and it seems to be healing nicely.  Heck, at my age, I guess I have to plan on having some sort of issues developing, but if I can get them taken care of and heal up without enduring lasting effects, I consider myself lucky.   

I try to stay positive, and just recognize that I'm no longer a youngster, and try to stay fit and active...and hopefully I can go strong right up to the end.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 27, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Generally, my health is very good...Outside of a doctor visit a couple of years ago, to verify a bit of hip arthritis, I just go in for the annual Medicare Wellness visits, and the annual vision and dental checkups.  All that changed a couple of nights ago.  I woke up about 3AM, Tues, morning with the worst pain I think I've ever had, and nausea.  After pacing the floor and "talking" to the stool for a couple of hours, I had an ambulance ferry me to the hospital.  They ran me through the X-Rays, and MRI routines, and started doping me up with the IV.  Somewhere around Noon, I think I passed a Stone...almost passed out from the pain.  Then, within a couple of hours, it was almost as though nothing had happened.  Then, Wed. morning, still feeling great, I went to a specialist, who wants me in for a bladder scan in late Oct, to see if there are any more stones.  Wednesday, I sat down for Supper, and ate a bit of mixed vegetables, and a bite of meat and potatoes, and within minutes, the pain/nausea was back.  We rushed back to the hospital, and they hooked me back up to the IV's, etc., and it was almost midnight before the pain subsided.  They gave me some Oxy pills and nausea pills, and told me to take them every 8 hours, with only a small portion of food.
> 
> Today, I feel good again, albeit a bit weak from lack of food for a couple of days, and I had a couple of poached eggs with the pills this morning, and so far, so good.  One more round of pills and by Suppertime, I should be able to try a moderate regular meal.
> 
> Bottom line...if you imagine the worst pain you can think of....then Double that...that's what a kidney stone can feel like.


 I agree Don. My daughter had them in high school and I thought she was going to die from the pain.  She doubled over on the floor with them.


----------



## DaveA (Aug 15, 2017)

I had several kidney stones that I couldn't pass naturally, back in the early 70's when I was in my early 40's.  No one is kidding when they speak of the pain.  I think three were removed with the "basket", through the penis but two others were removed surgically as someone earlier mentioned, with a long surgical incision on my right side.  All of this in a 2 year or less period.

Fortunately, my local urologist eventually sent me, with a reference, to the Lahey Clinic in Boston.  There, they determined that I had a parathyroid gland problem, operated and did a quick biopsy while I was on the table, and found that one of the four glands was malfunctioning. They removed it right then and aside from a sore throat area and a few body nerve spasms while my system adjusted, I never had another kidney stone.  From what I was told, failure of the parathyroid glands accounts for a very small percentage of kidney stone sufferers.


----------



## Trade (Aug 15, 2017)

I had one about 6 or 7 years ago that I passed. 

I'd rather not have another one.


----------

